# Everything From 2010



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

I was looking around and I noticed that this forum hasnt been updated since 2010. Am I wrong? Why is this?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

What do you mean? As far as the gfx layout?


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

I dont know what gfx is but the side bar of the home page is from 2010 and the calendar is from 2010


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Erm, yes, well, you are not wrong. We lost a few key personnel lately, you see, and they happened to be the ones who know how to update that stuff.


----------

